# Subsidized poppies in Afghanistan, paid for by US!



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2009)

It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.

Same thing as with our current subsidies that we pay American farmers.  They are paid not to grow crops.

Now.......let's look at this logically okay?  If cannabis were legal, then people would quit doing the things that are illegal in favor of the ones that are legal (at least most).

Then?  Legalize marijuana and collect the taxes off of that and use that as a way to help pay for the subsidies that we are going to hand Afghanis.  Shit.......pay them to grow cannabis instead of opium, and then give them a market to sell their product to!  Opens up free trade, which fosters democracy, which in turn makes them feel better about us, and that would result in a peaceful place.  The Taliban would then be neutralized, as people would be doing much better without them, and thus resulting in a win of the war on terrorism.

Nice eh?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2009)

Biker Squid, what have you been smoking today?


----------



## johnrocks (Jul 22, 2009)

I seriously think marijuana and all drugs need to be legalized, why we spend billions on the insane war on <some> drugs boggles my mind and our insane foreign policy subsidizes a lot of things directly or indirectly from this shit to socialized medicine.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Biker Squid, what have you been smoking today?



Nothing that God and Jesus wouldn't approve of Chief!

Ever heard of "Mr. Natural"?  I think that's a comic book about God.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 22, 2009)

> Nothing that God and Jesus wouldn't approve of Chief!
> 
> Ever heard of "Mr. Natural"? I think that's a comic book about God.



  You're always good for a chuckle or two.  Hope all is well in your world.  I highly recommend Marlboro 100's - cowboy killers.  I tried pot a good many years ago.  Thought it was highly over rated and not worth the hastle.

Never heard of "Mr. Natural" before.  I'm not so much into comic books.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 22, 2009)

obamalama is gonna build nuclear plants in India too.. and tax your asses off the planet for burinng coal,, go figure,, what an asshole!  and you damn fools voted for hymn.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 22, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> 
> Same thing as with our current subsidies that we pay American farmers.  They are paid not to grow crops.
> 
> ...


How would you tax marijuanna. If it was legal everybody and their momma would be growing it in their backyards.


----------



## johnrocks (Jul 22, 2009)

Why tax but it could be done the same way as the simple tomato plant, they are easier to grow than marijuana yet most buy their tomatoes from the produce section of a grocery store and that's taxed but for the ones like me who love fresh tomatoes, I buy the plants and they are taxed, so is the fertilizer.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 22, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> 
> Same thing as with our current subsidies that we pay American farmers.  They are paid not to grow crops.
> 
> ...



ill take an ounce....Afghan Express....


----------



## Oddball (Jul 22, 2009)

Way more money in smuggling opium.

Also, most of America's pot crop is domestic anyways.....Nobody wants that moldy-assed Mexican brick crap anymore.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> ...



First off.............take the Catch 22 out of the Marijuana Tax Stamp Act.  Make it so that you can bring your product in to have it certified WITHOUT arresting them for not having a stamp.

Next?  Look at the multitude of people who grow their own fresh fruit and produce.  I didn't know what store bought food was for much of my childhood.  We had a garden (2 acre), and I worked in it every summer when I lived with my Grandparents.  We also slaughtered our own beef.  We still paid tax for our produce via taxes on feed, fertilizer and seeds.  Oh yeah......on some of the plants, they were allowed to go to seed, so that way we didn't spend as much the next year.  Farmer's Markets are another example of this.  The farmers pay the tax, and pass it on to the consumer, but for a whole lot cheaper than what you could get at the store.  Same with roadside fruit and vegetable stands.

And remember.........most people in this country live in cities or suburbs.  There simply isn't the required space for them to grow their own (comfortably), and so they will pay someone else to grow and package it for them.  Same with how grocery stores operate right now.

And............like I said..........if marijuana were legal, a lot of people would turn from their current drugs and just do plants.

Plants ARE NOT DRUGS!  They are plants.  Remember........God told Adam and Eve "if it grows out of the ground, you may partake of it".  He also reiterated the same thing to Moses in Sinai.  

Incidentally..........one of the 3 main ingredients of the Holy Anointing Oil for the Kings of Israel was cannabis oil.

And yes........Jesus smokes pot.  I use the present tense as He was resurrected and is still alive.


----------



## pete (Jul 22, 2009)

johnrocks said:


> I seriously think marijuana and all drugs need to be legalized, why we spend billions on the insane war on <some> drugs boggles my mind and our insane foreign policy subsidizes a lot of things directly or indirectly from this shit to socialized medicine.



Right ... the jails and prisons would just about be empty saving a trillion right there!

Its your body and if you want to abuse it go ahead as long as it doesn't disrupt anyone else.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 22, 2009)

You know...........if it wasn't for the Shamen who blazed the trails for us, as well as others who researched many things, drugs wouldn't be here.

You want to know the difference between a plant and a drug?  Plants grow naturally, drugs are refined by mankind.  I consider cocoa leaves to be a decent way to deal with altitude.

I also consider cocaine to be a drug, and those that do it should be prosecuted, as it has been refined by mankind, and therefore is a drug.

Drugs have all the safety valves removed, plants don't.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> 
> Same thing as with our current subsidies that we pay American farmers.  They are paid not to grow crops.
> 
> ...



A large number of jherubs (akin to acres) in Afghanistan are already dedicated to growing hash.  They don't call it "kush" for nothing.  

At any rate, It actually makes sense (IMO) to subsidize Afghanis to grow wheat and alfalfa to level the market that they would get if they grow poppies.  Without the illegal drug trade, the Taliban would lose a bulk of it's funding.  Furthermore, it would allow the governement to gain some revenue as opposed to losing a significant portion of it's ag revenue to the black market.  

No matter how you cut it, you can't get around the economic fact that poppies bring an exponentially larger revenue than legitimate crops.  

We could subsidize Afghani farmers, cut down on our military footprint in A-stan, and save money in the process and (most importantly) have a configuration that is better suited to disrupt the Taliban.


----------



## waltky (Oct 24, 2016)

Another record poppy crop in Afghanistan...




*Afghan opium cultivation jumps 10% this year: UN*
_Mon, Oct 24, 2016 - Afghanistan saw a 10 percent jump in opium cultivation this year, a sharp rise owing to favorable weather, growing insecurity and a drop in international support for counternarcotics operations, the UN said yesterday._


> Cultivation dropped last year owing to drought conditions, but it has been on the rise in the past decade, fueling the Taliban insurgency and spurring a growing crisis of drug addiction despite costly US-led counternarcotics programs.  High levels of cultivation this year meant the total opium production soared 43 percent, according to the UN Office on Drugs and Crime, citing better yield because of favorable weather conditions.  “The cultivation has increased by 10 percent this year compared to the same time in 2015 — from 183,000 hectares to 201,000 hectares,” Afghan Counter Narcotics Minister Salamat Azimi told a joint news conference with the UN.  “Ninety-three percent of the cultivation has taken place in the southern, eastern and western parts of the country,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Opium production up in Afghanistan, eradication down*
_Oct. 23, 2016 -- Opium production in Afghanistan is up 43 percent over 2015 levels with very little eradication efforts in place, according to the latest Afghanistan Opium Survey._


> Opium is used to produce heroin. The use of this illegal drug is on the rise in the United States with stronger enforcement taking place for abuse of prescription opioids.  Data released Sunday by the Afghan Ministry of Counter Narcotics and the U.S. Office on Drugs and Crime showed a 10 percent increase in the amount of land used to grow poppies, from which opium is extracted, Al Jazeera reported.  Eradication efforts have dropped 91 percent since last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onyx (Oct 26, 2016)

The US is dealing drugs. Always has been. 

It is a massive stimulus for the economy, and it keeps the ghettos in check.


----------



## the other mike (May 7, 2019)

Has anything changed in 10 years ?


----------



## Dekster (May 19, 2019)

I have poppies growing in my wildflower bed.


----------



## Crixus (May 21, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...........if it wasn't for the Shamen who blazed the trails for us, as well as others who researched many things, drugs wouldn't be here.
> 
> You want to know the difference between a plant and a drug?  Plants grow naturally, drugs are refined by mankind.  I consider cocoa leaves to be a decent way to deal with altitude.
> 
> ...




Eat three grams of cubes and get back to me on that! If chewing a coca leaf helps with altitude, then a line of cocaine helps kick altitudes ass! There are a plenty of non narcotic plants or homeopathic remedies that are just shit and not good for folks at all. The poppy has been used for centuries to enslave people. It’s a plant from satan flat out.


----------



## Crixus (May 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Has anything changed in 10 years ?
> 
> View attachment 259899




No and it’s disgusting. Our troops have become nothing more then security guards for afghan poppy fields. That said, the “Alex Jones” part of my brain says the US protects the poppy fields because Iran is such a massive consumer of the opium. Just disgusting.


----------



## Crixus (May 21, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> 
> Same thing as with our current subsidies that we pay American farmers.  They are paid not to grow crops.
> 
> ...




Afghan hash is the shizzle.


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > It seems now, in spite of all the talk about how much good it would do if we would only legalize cannabis, Obama wants to go over to Afghanistan and pay them to not grow poppies.
> ...


Can you still find it in Amsterdam or wherever ?
I haven't seen any since the 70's - we used to get all kinds - Afghan , Nepalese, Lebanese, Pakistani you name it.


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

Most people familiar with rock music know of Geddy Lee's elaborate collections of bass guitars, baseball stuff and other things at his home in Toronto, but there's also a rumor _whispered_ around that he also has one of the world's most amazing collections of 'samples' of weed and hashish from all around the world, all labelled in careful detail.....again--just a rumor as far as I know. Probably in a secret hidden room that only his son, Alex and Neil know about.


----------



## The Purge (May 22, 2019)

Need way more of this...way more






52 Year old woman that was my daughters friend for 50 years just died from overdose....started with marijuana in the 80's and could never shake the habit....this shit is BAD!


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Need way more of this...way more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tobacco is worse than marijuana.


----------



## The Purge (May 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Need way more of this...way more
> ...


If you are talking lung cancer, yes....If you are talking about getting HIGH I don't  care what anyone says it is the primary gateway drug to harder shit!


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Wrong. Alcohol is the primary gateway drug to harder shit.


----------



## Crixus (May 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Actually, Denver Colorado. I can’t speak to the authenticity, but it gets you high for sure.


----------



## The Purge (May 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Bullshit!!!!


----------



## Likkmee (May 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


True. I know many liver problem folk who use canabinoids and/or weed to get off both pain killers and booze.


----------



## sparky (May 22, 2019)

methinks if the whole world smokes a joint every day, there'd be far less anger

and twinkies would certianly make a comeback,,,,,




~S~


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Purge is the angry drunk Marlboro-breath party pooper.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 22, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Wrong.  The actual gateway drug is alcohol.  Why?  Because alcohol lowers your inhibitions, and you are more likely to do something drunk that you would never do sober.  We've all heard (or participated in) stories where people got drunk and went home with ugly people, or danced naked on tables, etc.

Marijuana doesn't reduce your inhibitions.  If you wouldn't do it sober, you won't do it while stoned.  Matter of fact, in many cases, people who are stoned are more cautious than those who are sober.

And, while it may be easier to take advantage of a woman while she's drunk, you would never get the same result if you just got her stoned.


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> ...Marijuana doesn't reduce your inhibitions.  ....


That really depends on the cannabis strain, the THC content, amount smoked or consumed and its' effect on each individual and under what circumstances. And they say it's really easy to overdo the edibles if you're not careful. You won't physically shut down like on smack or meth, but you can hallucinate and/or pass out in a 'compromising' situation like being behind the wheel or trying to operate a crane..


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

"Danny went out and smoked some of my girl scout cookies at lunchtime, now he's doing Ricky Bobby's winner's circle scene...." "Wooo Hooo...I'm on fire Cal..Shake n Bake !"
*
Stoned on a forklift;*






*Drunk on a forklift;



*


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > ...Marijuana doesn't reduce your inhibitions.  ....
> ...



Quick question.................have you ever smoked or done edibles?  I'm guessing not.  As far as "being careful" so you don't overdo it?  The first time that CO legalized it for recreation, I bought several edibles, one of which was a bon bon that had 100 mcg (about 10 doses) in it.  Well, I cleared my schedule (I know that the high from edibles is longer than smoking), and ate the whole thing in one sitting.  I also had my roomie watching over me while I was stoned, just in case.  Guess what?  No hallucinations in the slightest, just noticed that I had a really good brain buzz and body high for around 8 hours.  Sorry, but I've been 420 friendly for a good while now, and NEVER have I had hallucinations.  Granted, the colors might get a bit brighter, food might taste better, and I may see the humor in things a bit quicker than I normally would, but I have never seen anything that wasn't really there.

And, if you are driving or operating a crane while stoned out of your mind, you are stupid as well.  Marijuana won't suddenly make you want to go lift things with a crane or go out for a drive by yourself.  Matter of fact, if you are stoned, you are more likely to get someone else to drive or just stay home.


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.................have you ever smoked or done edibles?  .


Aside from the hash & hash oil brownies we made in the 70's - 80's, no I haven't. But they were talking about it on one Rogan show about tolerance levels and all that. This was it I believe;


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 23, 2019)

Angelo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question.................have you ever smoked or done edibles?  .
> ...



An interesting thing about marijuana and tolerance.  If you notice that you aren't getting quite the same buzz as what  you used to, all a person has to do is take a break from marijuana for around a week.  When you start up again, it's almost like smoking for the first time.   There are very few substances that will do something like that.


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I smoked cigarettes for 31 years, so when I quit ( 10 years ago this July 4th), I quit weed and alcohol too- for 6 months to make sure I was over tobacco totally---but that first day -New years eve actually -I was hammered on 2 beers and 3 or 4 tokes. ( I recently quit drinking too - 1 year in August )


----------

